# Safe soils for leopard gecko terrarium?



## Kumasus (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm soon getting a leopard gecko and I want it to be in a natural looking terrarium with plants and stuff but I read that soils with fertilizer can be harmful to them. What should I use that is safe but also helps plants grow?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It may be of some help, I developed this 'organic' option for use with all arid species.

As said, it is certified organic and contains 30% Scottish Volcanic rock

As such it is very safe to use and, with a bit of care, allow you to grow suitable live plants in a Bio-Active system.

EarthMix Arid - Arcadia Reptile


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

How many would you need dya reckon John for a 2ft x 1ft viv and how many bags for a 4ft x 2ft viv?
Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

About one bag for the small one and prob 2 and a half for the bigger one, depending on substrate depth.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

If you’re creative you can mix up your own substrates too. 
Standard top soil and play sand is a good alternative and have some left over to do other vivs or do substrate replacement at a later time. 

My geckos done well on this for many years. : victory:


----------



## DStruct (Sep 27, 2016)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If you’re creative you can mix up your own substrates too.
> Standard top soil and play sand is a good alternative and have some left over to do other vivs or do substrate replacement at a later time.
> 
> My geckos done well on this for many years. : victory:


https://www.therange.co.uk/garden-a.../landscaping/soils-and-sands/top-soil-big-bag

Such as this? Any top soil from any garden type store?

What about just play sand?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

DStruct said:


> https://www.therange.co.uk/garden-a.../landscaping/soils-and-sands/top-soil-big-bag
> 
> Such as this? Any top soil from any garden type store?
> 
> What about just play sand?


Yes mate those should be fine too. I get mine from [email protected] :2thumb:


----------



## star0891 (Oct 14, 2021)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If you’re creative you can mix up your own substrates too.
> Standard top soil and play sand is a good alternative and have some left over to do other vivs or do substrate replacement at a later time.
> 
> My geckos done well on this for many years. : victory:


what soil and sand combinations do you use .. Im looking for a natural look for my Leo Gecko


----------



## star0891 (Oct 14, 2021)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It may be of some help, I developed this 'organic' option for use with all arid species.
> 
> As said, it is certified organic and contains 30% Scottish Volcanic rock
> 
> ...


can i use this foe my Leo Gecko and use fake plants?


----------

